# Rideshare Accident Vehicles has anyone used this service? It’s referred by Uber after an accident.



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

if you are involved in a not at fault accident while on an Uber Trip. Uber refers you to Rideshare Accident Vehicles for a car to go on the platform at no cost while your vehicle is being repaired.

I've tried to access it with no response from Uber. I heard of other drivers not being able to access it because Uber dosnt respond to a request for it. I’m now seeing if I can find anybody who has actually used this service.


----------

